# Mega Cities - Los Angeles, California



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*SIT BACK AND RELAX, ENJOY THE IMAGES AND PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT AND PARTICIPATE WITH PICTURES YOU LIKE OF L.A.*










** Incredible pictures of the City of Angels **










sryffel on Flickr​


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Incredible Pictures of Los Angeles. I went there last year it was awesome!



Kenni said:


> From Flickr, rianklong


What is this building exactly? We passed by it a couple of time and I loved how grand it looks.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Nadini said:


> Incredible Pictures of Los Angeles. I went there last year it was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> What is this building exactly? We passed by it a couple of time and I loved how grand it looks.


Hi 

That is the Griffith Observatory in the Hollywood Hills. It is a beautiful Art Deco masterpiece built in 1938.

It's got a planetarium, telescopes and exhibits. It recently went through a multi-million dollar renovation.



filmerp from flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Amazing Pan.*

*Scroll---------------------->*

DOWNTOWN------------HOLLYWOOD IN THE FOREGROUD----------FINANCIAL SECTOR OF CENTURY CITY (CITY OF L.A.)------WEST L.A.---PACIFIC OCEAN


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Can you find Downtown? * (view: looking south-west)












*CITY HALL*

or as you might know it as............L.A. Gear, Dragnet, Superman's The Daily Planet.....


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful pixs!!!!!!! Keep posting. Mas fotos please.....


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beatiful city!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Kenni said:


> Hi
> 
> That is the Griffith Observatory in the Hollywood Hills. It is a beautiful Art Deco masterpiece built in 1938.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! It's one marvellous piece of architecture!


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

^^
De nada, mi amigo!


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Let's go to the beach!*

*Santa Monica Bay!* 











Reverse view............










Santa Monica Pier


























Santa Monica









Venice Beach




































*Malibu*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Let's go to DOWNTOWN!*

*Downtown!*
































































































*Don't worry, we're still here!







*


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

the city is nice,but the film sucks


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Amazing pictures, great thread. What movie is that? And in what language is it written in?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ The movie is Dragon Wars, and it's written in Korean. Horrible movie, probably a D or E movie.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome city but i hate the gang culture of the city.


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

corredor, can you be more specific, there is gangs in most big cities


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

yes they are but LA is kinda bad in that area.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I actually had no idea that the downtown area is that far from the coast


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

And I wonder why LA is mainly a flat city. It looks more like an european city from the overall structure. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Great pictures of Los Angeles. Always one of my favorite cities to view.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok so I've abandoned this thread for quite some time...


*LOS ANGELES*








*"...follow the yellow brick road....."*

It's like an octopus in the basin.



























*Union Station*





























*Vincent Thomas Bridge at the Port of Los Angeles*






































*come into my world!*



















*L A X*










































































DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Now this is a city that make us all: dream in a movie room.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Los Angeles really is a massive city. It's awesome.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Perfect Weather all year.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I just discovered this thread. Nice stuff


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Los Angeles its a great city indeed; @kenni you should start more threads about Mega Cities


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Kenni said:


> Hi
> 
> That is the Griffith Observatory in the Hollywood Hills. It is a beautiful Art Deco masterpiece built in 1938.
> 
> ...


I've been here already (San Andreas):lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh really? hahahahaha


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

wow


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

never new Century City was so dense


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Never Knew Century City was sooo dense!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

yea it's Los Santos!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Kenni, very few of your photos have credits. If you want this thread to remain open, you must go back and put in some source credits for the pictures. I don't like locking threads but people have to make an effort to follow the crediting rule. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LAgreek18 said:


> Never Knew Century City was sooo dense!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This photo is indeed a great LA photo...


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Taller said:


> Kenni, very few of your photos have credits. If you want this thread to remain open, you must go back and put in some source credits for the pictures. I don't like locking threads but people have to make an effort to follow the crediting rule. Thank you.


:bash:

*I DID NEGLECT TO CREDIT THE AUTHORS OF THESE MAGNIFICANT SHOTS, IT WAS AN OVERSITE, I APOLOGIZE TO THE AUTHORS.......GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE TIDE HERE.

THEY ARE ALL FROM FLICKR, IT'S A LITTLE IMPOSSIBLE TO GO BACK AND MATCH THEM UP,....ON FORWARD I WILL GIVE DUE CREIDT.*

SO SAWWIE


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hopes and Dreams*









~HOLLYWOOD~, Flickr

*PARAMOUNT STUDIOS*









T Hoffarth, Flickr










T Hoffarth, Flickr


*(MGM) METRO GOLDWYN MAYER* (COLUMBIA, SONY)










Tortuga One, Flickr









Tortuga One, Flickr










Tortuga One, Flickr


*UNIVERSAL STUDIOS*









caribb, Flickr









caribb, Flickr










caribb, Flickr

Waterworld








Chris&Steve, Flickr

PHYCO!!!!!!!!!!!








Chris&Steve, Flickr

*WARNER BROS.*









jasoninhollywood, Flickr










philnolan3d, Flickr










Deinonychus Z, Flickr

Batman








Antidiluvia, Flickr


*FOX STUDIOS*









jabarreiro, Flickr









ChrisgoldNY, Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice pics, as well Kenni


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The whole world helped (and still helps) this city to be one of the most ( perhaps the most) rich city in the US. But the whole world still have ( and will have,maybe forever) a debt wich cannot be paid: our dreams, cries, smiles, sadness, fantasies and so many emotions felt in a dark room!


----------



## juan carlos (Feb 23, 2006)

juancito said:


> incredible how big this city is.


Big? Hell, it is almost like a small country, not a city. You need to drive to get from one part of the city to another, on the freeways. Millions of people, but the streets are mostly empty. Few people walk. Very little stree life. Certainly no life on the streets at night, once the sun sets. Overall, it is a nice place, wonderful weather, nice coastline. But the sea is always cold and lots of waves. Dirty too. Millions of people, but mostly unknown to each other. Little interaction. You see crowds mostly in malls. It's a "city" whose streets are full of cars, not people. It's a huge sprawl. Not much of a skyline or tall, beautiful appt. buildings you see in other cities of the world. Housing is expensive too. I've lived here most of my life and still don't know most of what we call LA.

However, I love those Los Angeles pictures. I get to see LA without having to deal with the traffic jams.


----------



## juan carlos (Feb 23, 2006)

salaverryo said:


> Yes, there is. LA is built on a highly seismic area (prone to earthquakes).


It is also a car culture city, where people live mostly in suburbs. It's a city built fot the automobile, not for pedestrians.


----------



## Hermeto (Jan 30, 2012)

Many pictures reminded me of Caracas and Sao Paulo.

The large avenues, the hills with large homes and the human diversity. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous images from Los Angeles....


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

And the best part aside everything................... the weather year round.


----------

